# Beste Ps4 Kombination



## Talarias (10. April 2016)

Hi wollte fragen welche kombinationen man braucht um super sound zu erhalten auf der ps4/ pc für 300 euro  wollte mir so einen holen   AKG Q 701 (schwarz) - Over-Ear Kopfhörer bei notebooksbilliger.de

aber da fehlt ja noch ein micro oder so und irgendwelche kabel denke ich mal wäre super wenn mir da wer helfen könnte

und an ein   Sennheiser GAME ZERO - PC, Mac, PS4 & Multi-platform Gaming Headset - Stereo ; Noise Cancelling Mikrofon hab ich auch gedacht es sollte halt super zum orten sein im competive bereich Z.b Counter strike Global Offensive und an der ps4 halt call of duty aber eher focus auf  gutes orten in  CS:GO 

MFG


----------



## buxtehude (10. April 2016)

*beyerdynamic MMX 300*


----------



## Talarias (10. April 2016)

fehlt da nicht noch ein mixamp oder so? weil roxxgames bietet den immer mit mixamp an ..... trotzdem danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## Talarias (10. April 2016)

Zb ein kopfhörer verstärker FiiO E1k Olympus 2 USB DAC + Kopfhorer: Amazon.de: Elektronik  und so ein zalman micro Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon mit Mikro-Clip: Amazon.de: Elektronik und der kopfhörer  AKG Q 701 (schwarz) - Over-Ear Kopfhörer bei notebooksbilliger.de  wenn das überhaupt geht weil würde schon gerne das beste rausholen für 300 euro 

BTW ich hab null plan ob diese kombination überhaupt funktionieren würde hab nur sowas in der art gefunden ...


----------



## buxtehude (10. April 2016)

das gepostete mmx300 ist ein sehr hochwertiges headset, d.h. mikrofon schon enthalten. und bei einer niedrigen eingangsimpedanz von 32ohm benötigt man auch keinen kh-verstärker.


----------



## Talarias (10. April 2016)

und das kann ich einfach so an die ps4 anschließen?


----------



## LukasGregor (10. April 2016)

Naja der mmx 300 ist für das gebotene zu teuer...kann man auch einen COP oder DT 770 mit ModMic nehmen...find es witzig, dass der so hochgelobt wird....in der selben Kategorie gäbe es ja auch noch den ATH-ADG1....rate dir klar zu KH...

Also funktionieren sollten mal alle KH...anschließen ist das unbequemere,....das mixamp ist das bequemste, musst halt testen ob du bei den AKG noch einen KHV brauchst.
Der Fiio funktioniert auch und hört sich meiner Meinung nach noch besser an, ist aber zum Anschließen komplizierter, falls du den Ingame Chat der PS 4 benötigst.

Wesentlich interessanter ist dein Anwendungsgebiet:
CS GO auf der PS4? - verwendest du sie auch am PC? wills du PS4 und PC gleichzeitig hören können(zB. Game plus TS)?
oder ist dir PS4 Party wichtig?


----------



## Talarias (10. April 2016)

ne aufm pc cs go und auf ps4 sprach chat und cod und ich habe null plan von deinen abkürzungen aber das scheint schon eher zu sein was ich suche  nicht einfach ein mmx300 wenns geht bitte genauer erklären  und das beste senden für den preis 

solange das vorgebene eingehalten werden kann 

also eigentlich hab ich kaum wissen über fioo und so aber hab halt gelesen das die öfter vorgeschlagen werden und so deswegen hab ich einfach mal einen erwähnt so das sie nicht verge3ssen werden  und um ehrlich zu sein hab ich null plan von KHS  und von Headsets nur das das mmx 300 ziemlich gut ist aber das es viel bessere KHS gibt ....


----------



## Talarias (10. April 2016)

also wenn ich jetzt zb das Sennheiser PCV 5 Combo Audio Adapter fur PC Gaming: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor das Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon mit Mikro-Clip: Amazon.de: Elektronik das FiiO E1 k Olympus 2 USB DAC + Kopfhorer: Amazon.de: Elektronik und den AKG Q 701 (schwarz) - Over-Ear Kopfhörer bei notebooksbilliger.de irgendwie verbinde geht das dann?


----------



## LukasGregor (10. April 2016)

Tut mir leid wegen den Abkürzungen....KH - Kopfhörer....die genannten KH sollte man eigtl. durch google alle finden.
Das "beste" gibt es bei Audio-Krams halt nicht, da gibts nur gut verarbeitet und der Sound gefällt dir.

Der MMX 300 ist ungefähr auf dem Niveau eines DT 770...man zahlt halt 100 für das Mic drauf...

Nun spalten wir das ganze mal auf:

1. KH:
offene KH z.B.:
AKG 612 / 702
ATH AD 500 X / AD 700X
Sennheiser HD 558 / 598
BD DT 990
etc. 
- sind ein paar Modelle die alle nicht schlecht sind...aber hier ist Anprobieren angesagt.

2. Mic:
Ein Ansteckmikro ala Zalman sollte eigtl. reichen.

3. Die DAC Lösung...viele Optionen/Kompromisse...
Nun hier wirds doof...der Fiio ist super, wäre Soundtechnisch die beste Option und funktioniert auch an der PS4 gut. Problem ist hier, dass du nicht ohne weiteres ein Mic anschließen kannst.
- Du hast aber auch die Möglichkeit das selbstgebaute "HS" an den Kontroller der PS4 anzuschließen und am PC schließt du den KH am Fiio an.
- Du kannst dir ein MixAmp zulegen, verlierst dann jedoch im Vergleich zum Fiio massiv an Soundqualität. Wenn du getrennte Audiomischung von Chat und Party aufgibst könntest du auch einen Turtle Beach DSS plus sowas CSL - Externe USB Soundkarte mit Virtual Surround: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor für die PS4 verwenden und den Fiio gönnst du dir für den PC.
- Welche  USB-Audiointerfacesan der PS4 funktionieren müsste man mal testen... 
- Auch sind diverse Mischformen der zuvor genannten Möglichkeiten mit Hilfe eines kleinen Mischpults realisierbar...


----------



## buxtehude (10. April 2016)

*@talarias:* ja, diese kombination wird häufig verwendet und empfohlen.


----------



## LukasGregor (10. April 2016)

Talarias schrieb:


> also wenn ich jetzt zb das Sennheiser PCV5 Combo Audio Adapter fur PC Gaming: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor das Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon mit Mikro-Clip: Amazon.de: Elektronik das FiiO E1k Olympus 2 USB DAC + Kopfhorer: Amazon.de: Elektronik und den AKG Q 701 (schwarz) - Over-Ear Kopfhörer bei notebooksbilliger.de irgendwie verbinde geht das dann?



Den Splitter steckst du in den Anschluss deines Kontrollers und daran steckst du Mic und KH an. Am PC verwendest du den Fiio und fürs Mic die Onboard Soundkarte deines PCs. - Das Problem wird sein das die KH extrem viel Saft benötigen und am Kontroller vermutlich ohne Verstärker ziemlich leise sind...hast du eigtl. die PS 4 an einem AVR hängen?


----------



## Talarias (10. April 2016)

ja ich brauch den  chat sound von der ps4!  weil wenns kein chat sound gibt kann ich mir auch ein game zero holen es muss halt auf jeden fall chat sound geben auf ps4 
oder nen kh verstärker per usb anschliesen an der ps4? mit nem optical kabel oder so ka was es alles gibt

und keine ahnung was ein avr ist .
wie wäre die kombie  AKG K72 Dynamische Referenz Kopfhorer, offen: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente oder AKG K 71 Bugel Kopfhorer: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente oder Beyerdynamic DT 99 Edition 25 Ohm: Amazon.de: Elektronik mit nem spliter und micro für ps4 und für pc hol ich mir noch nen guten verstärker wenn das möglich ist ich weiß ja nicht wie der kopfhörer ist so direkt an den controller angeschlossen 
DT 880 oder dt990 ? wenn die beiden den die akgs übertreffen  wenn die überhaupt vernünftig funktionieren übern controller 
bräuchten die agks überhaupt nen verstärker wenn ja welcher wäre gut ?

UND welche ohm zahl wenn es ein beyer wird ?


ICH tendiere zum k702 muss ich da irgendwas beachten ? 

was wäre ein gutes mic?   eine alternative zum zalman? kb immer ein t-shirt anzuhaben ....

Brauch ich da jetzt nen splitter wegen meiner ps4 oder ? und der e10 k ist schon gut so fürs akg k702 oder?


----------



## Talarias (11. April 2016)

push push push


----------



## CSOger (11. April 2016)

Talarias schrieb:


> was wäre ein gutes mic?   eine alternative zum zalman? kb immer ein t-shirt anzuhaben ....



Hängt man doch auch eigentlich an das Kabel vom Kopfhörer.

http://www.3dnews.ru/documents/7384/mic_kabel.jpg


----------



## LukasGregor (11. April 2016)

Nun...der Fiio E10k ist ein DAC mit eingebautem Verstärker. Am PC sollte der super laufen. Bei den KHern bleib ich dabei, dass Probieren über Studieren geht.

Bei der PS4 testest du mal, ob es dir laut genug wird und meldest dich einfach und du bekommst noch ein paar Tipps


----------



## Talarias (11. April 2016)

danke dann ist alles perfekt dachte das kommt irgendwie ans shirt  also ist ne anleitung dabei wie man den fiio anschliesst?


----------



## Talarias (11. April 2016)

kommt der verstärker dann an die soundkarte oder wie? Asus Xonar DGX 5.1 PCI-Express Sound Karte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor was muss ich den da alles einstellen? sieht ja ziemlich kompliziert aus


----------



## LukasGregor (11. April 2016)

Der Fiio E10k ist bereits ein hochwertiger DAC(digital-analog-converter...entspricht ~"Soundkarte") - er vereint DAC und Kopfhörerverstärker und ist so einer DGX klar überlegen.

USB in den PC und in den E10k; KH in den E10k reinstecken. Fertig.


----------



## Talarias (11. April 2016)

ok danke aber micht die soundkarte dann nicht irgendwie mit beim fiio? ok und hab gerade gesehen das es für ps4 auch irgendwie verstärker gibt? mit toslink out was auch immer das ist .... könnte mir ja noch nen verstärker für ps4 dazu holen wenns möglich ist

jetzt blick ich gar nicht mehr durch ....  Ich fasse den traum zusammen 

Akg k702
Fioo E 10k
Zalman Mic
Sennheiser pcv05 combo audio adapter 
und noch ein khv für ps4 oder audio wandler ka was da möglich ist 
hab das Audio Konverter Wandler Digital zu Analog - Digital: Amazon.de: Elektronik gefunden aber ka wofür das gut ist oder wie das dann funktionieren würde mit sprachchat und so auf der playstation


----------



## LukasGregor (11. April 2016)

Ok...
1. KH ...passt (vlt. bestellst du noch die 990er mit, nur als Vergleich und schickst sie dann zurück...)
2. Fiio...passt...
3. Zalman Mic...passt...
4. PCV05...ja denn holst du dir und steckst in den Controller und gut ist.

5. über KHV/komplexere Aufbauten für die Playsi machen wir uns Gedanken, wenns dir am Controller zu leise wäre - dann finden wir auch die in deinem Fall beste Lösung.


----------



## Talarias (12. April 2016)

ok danke  hab halt nur angst weil sich mein astro ohne mixamp also direkt am controller angeschlossen sich über schlecht angehört hat


----------



## Talarias (12. April 2016)

FiiO E17K Alpen 2 | Digital Analog Wandler |: Amazon.de: Elektronik geht der auch ? für pc und ps4 oder fehlt da was?


----------



## LukasGregor (12. April 2016)

also behälst du dein MixAMP also schon??
ok...dann steckst du das ganz halt direkt ins Mixamp(per usb und per coax angeschlossen - wenn du ihn eh behälst, warum willst du das an den Kontroller hängen? ) und schaust wie es sich anhört...am PC nimmst einfach einen E10k...ein E17K wäre nat. auch ein externer KHV, aber in deinem Fall ist es einfacher, falls der KH am MixAmp zu leise ist, einen weiteren kleinen KHV an den MixAmp zu hängen. Der E10 für den PC und, falls benötigt, ein Verstärker für das MixAmp kosten dich am Ende wahrscheinlich weniger als ein E17k und du musst aber immer nur deinen KH umstecken.
(wenn du ähnlich Faul wie ich bist, holst du dir noch ein zweites Mic, nur damit du nicht umstecken musst....)

versteh schön langsam nicht mehr was du hast und vorhast....


----------



## Talarias (13. April 2016)

also der e17 k geht an der ps4 und am pc ohne probleme? oder brauch ich da extra kabel   ja der mixamp ist schon etwas broken  

ne ist für mich kein ding immer umzustecken solange ich das optische kabel nicht fürn pc brauch oder so


----------



## LukasGregor (13. April 2016)

nein an der ps4 nur als verstärker hinter dem mixamp....

am pc lauft er über usb...


----------



## Talarias (13. April 2016)

mixamp ist kaputt deswegen frag ich ob der e17 k an ps4 und am pc geht


----------



## LukasGregor (14. April 2016)

ja...das ist wie mitm e10k....an der ps4 hast sonst halt keinen Micro anschluss deswegen ist das ja so...

...wenn es einen weg gäbe super sound und einfachen Anschluss an der ps4 zu haben, wäre das ganze ja einfacher...

man könnte sich auch ein mix amp "bauen" - sprich man stellt sich das ganze auch aus einzelnen geräten zusammen...wird aber nicht viel billiger und du hast viele kabel...aber wie gesagt...würde es vorher so ausprobieren.


----------



## Talarias (14. April 2016)

häh jetzt bin ich noch verwirrter e17k # plus splitter gleich super sound und chat sound und headset oder? an der ps 4 wie am pc


----------



## LukasGregor (14. April 2016)

plus mischpult...ja ok...aber dann reden wir mit kabeln von 200- 250 ohne KH.

mhm...ok...angenommen wir sagen am pc nimmst nen e10k...

an der playsi kannst dann am billigsten einen DSS(Turtle Beach Ear Force DSS 2 Dolby Processor: Amazon.de: Games) und eine billige Sounkarte(CSL - Externe USB Soundkarte mit Virtual Surround: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor) ... das ist dann ungefähr ein MixAmp...obs dir für nen AKG 702 genügend Saft hat(ausreichend laut wird) und gut genug klingt kann ich dir nicht sagen.

oder ein bisschen hochwertiger und flexibler an der playsi: für den Spiele Sound: Oehlbach DA Converter, Digital-Analog-Wandler: Amazon.de: Elektronik Spielesound: CSL - Externe USB Soundkarte mit Virtual Surround: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor Mischen : Behringer XENYX 52 Mischpult: Amazon.de: Musikinstrumente 
Adapter: http://www.amazon.de/10-Stück-Audio...0663627&sr=8-4&keywords=klinke+chinch+adapter
Kabel: min. 2 http://www.amazon.de/KabelDirekt-3-...=1460663036&sr=8-1&keywords=chinch+auf+klinke .....ca. 120€ (+ 80€ für den Fiio, welchen du am PC nutzt)...


----------



## Talarias (14. April 2016)

rip ich raff nix mehr  hatte schon probleme den e10 zu verstehen und jetzt sowas  hmmm ich glaub ich hol mir einfach ein beyer dt880 250 ohm und ein zalman und irgendwann mal ein verstärker für ps4 und pc

trotzdem danke für alle tipps


----------



## LukasGregor (14. April 2016)

...deswegen wollte ich bei dem anderen bleiben

Hast du schon mehrere KH probiert? - unbedingt machen... das wäre mein letzter, aber wohl wichtigster Tipp, denn die KH wirst du vermutlich viele Studen tragen.


----------



## Talarias (14. April 2016)

ok danke  und wo ist eingetlich der untschied zwischen den ohm werten 250 oder 32 oder 600?  und was für ne version beyerdynamic DT 99 MANUFAKTUR - MANUFAKTUR - Manufaktur ist das premium oder pro?

also hab schon verstanden das da um wiederstand geht aber was fürn wiederstand wäre fürn controller dann nicht 32 ohm am besten? aber wenn ich später aufrüste wäre 250 ohm besser oder z.b auf nen e17k

laut der test seite soll der dt990 besser sein als der 880 aber andere sagen der 990 geht gar nicht weil badewanne deswegen bin ich noch mehr verwirrt 

und ne noch keine probiert muss ja erstmal wissen was es werden soll 

weil für die ps4 wurde mir woander der e17 empfohlen .... aber den gibst nicht mehr deswegen wollte ich euch / dich fragen ob der e17k auch tut für ps4


----------



## LukasGregor (15. April 2016)

1. Ohm Zahl...naja 600 soll hifi sein...zu 250 ist der unterschied nicht massiv..32 klingt meist ein bisschen schlechter braucht halt auch weniger saft...(Beyerdynamic DT-990 Pro Kopfhörer - Thomann Österreich ~ 140...)
2. "besser" ...anders...probiers aus ob es dir den Aufpreis wert ist... ich sags nur noch einmal, versprochen, aber ohne Testen kann man das nicht sagen....zum Probieren kannst in nenn Hifi-Laden schauen oder beim thomann ein paar KH ordern und dann halt mal an 'nem e10k / e17K testen....
3. hat sich da so viel geändert bis auf das K? ... naja an der PS4 funktionieren beide(e10 über usb und der e17 über usb oder optisch) nur mit PS4- Chat ist das bei beiden dann doof. - deswegen ist das ja so kompliziert....


----------



## Talarias (15. April 2016)

also geht der e17 k auch nur ohne chat?


----------



## LukasGregor (15. April 2016)

ja, aber dann reicht ein e10k vollkommen....dann bringt ein e17k nichts.
Der E17k hat halt einen zusätzlichen digitalen Eingang.



LukasGregor schrieb:


> Nun hier wirds doof...der Fiio ist super, wäre Soundtechnisch die beste Option und funktioniert auch an der PS4 gut. Problem ist hier, dass du nicht ohne weiteres ein Mic anschließen kannst.


----------



## Talarias (23. April 2016)

Bräuchte auch noch ein kabel mit Lautstärkeregler irgendwelche empfehlunen? Die auch passen?


----------



## LukasGregor (23. April 2016)

Wie hast du es angschlossen?....Kabel mit Lautstärkenregelung wirst du nicht finden.


----------



## Talarias (23. April 2016)

Es kommt heute abend an  Ein beyer dt 880 pro wollte es am mixamp anschließen oder am Controller  und bei der Beyerdynamic Manufaktur  gibst so ne kabel mit Lautstärkeregler  aber ich hab kein plan ob der mixamp noch  geht  ..... Also wie stelle ich es lauter oder leiser an der ps4 ohne mixamp


----------



## Talarias (23. April 2016)

Der sound ist ein bischen zu leise und das mic soll sich nicht  so gut anhören .... Irgendwelche  tipps     Z.B wenn ich den fioo 10 habe was braich ich dann noch fur mein mic?


----------



## LukasGregor (24. April 2016)

funktioniert der Mixamp noch? - was hast du jetzt alles?
naja in dem Fall wäre der E17 die bessere Wahl, da er auch als reine Kopfhörerverstärker verwendet werden kann.(und am PC als DAC über USB), aber zuerst schreib mal was du zurzeit hast und wie viel dir der Spaß noch wert ist.


----------



## Talarias (24. April 2016)

Hab ein dt880 pro das ding von sennheiser wo mic und kh zusammen  nur ein Anschluss brauchen und ein zalman und ein 3 jahre alter mixamp den ich gerne ersetzen würde  preis bereich Für  die sachen die noch fehlen 120 € und wenn ich noch kabel dazu kaufen muss dann bitte dabei schreiben  und der ps4 sprach chat sollte auch gehen ....


----------



## LukasGregor (24. April 2016)

Du könntest eionfach einen KHV vor die KH hängen: Topping NX1 tragbar Kopfhorerverstarker: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Oder du baust dir ein bisschen was auf:

KHV:
Topping NX1 tragbar Kopfhorerverstarker: Amazon.de: Elektronik

 DAC:
Oehlbach DA Converter, Digital-Analog-Wandler: Amazon.de: Elektronik
oder
Turtle Beach Ear Force DSS 2 Dolby Processor: Amazon.de: Games

Chat:
zB.: CSL - Externe USB Soundkarte mit Virtual Surround: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Mischpult....wenn du chat und ingame Audio getrennt steuern willst(beim Oelbach DAC brauchst du es zwingend):
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000J5UEGQ/ref=s9_hps_bw_g267_i4

Kabel...
wenn du nur den DAC dazuhängst: http://www.amazon.de/Cordial-CFS-WW..._UL160_SR160,160_&refRID=18FBVE88JJ3NE4DK3M70

Beim DSS und der Minisoundkarte sind die Kabel dabei...wenn du den KHV dazuhängst gilt das gleiche wie vorher...

Beim Mischpult...2x http://www.amazon.de/Cordial-CFY-WP...d=1461494498&sr=8-1&keywords=6.3+mono+auf+3.5

Wie du es genau anschließt, schreibb ich, wenn du dir was ausgesucht hast...


----------



## Talarias (25. April 2016)

Erstmal danke das du solange durchhältst   also am liebsten hätte ich den topping khv das ding von turtle beach und das chat ding brauch ich da jetzt noch extra Kabel für die 3 Sachen oder nicht ? Und nochmal danke für die mühen


----------



## LukasGregor (25. April 2016)

Nein, bei der Kombi ist eigtl. alles dabei. ist die einfachste Lösung...einziger Nachteil ist vlt., dass du nicht Chat und Ingame mit redern einzeln Steuern kannst, sondern nur im Menü - dafür ist die Kombi halt auch halb so billig wie ein MixAmp. 
Wenn du das unbedingt brauchst würde ich den Oelbach und ein Mischpult statt dem DSS nehmen. (wäre dann insgesamt bei ca 140 statt ~100)

Nun zum Aufbau:
Das DSS schließt du per USB und per optischen Kaber an die PS4. Die kleine Soundkarte kommt in den USB-Port des DSS. Den KH-Ausgang der Soundkarte verbindest du mit dem beim  DSS mitgelieferten Kabel (Klinke-3,5mm) mit dem AUX-Eingang des DSS. Den KHV hängst du mit dem mitgelieferten Kabel an den KH-Ausgang des DSS. Deine KH kommen in den KHV.


----------



## Talarias (25. April 2016)

Fehlt  da nicht das mic? Und es hört sich ziemlich kompliziert an besonders wenn man kein plan hat was aux ist und so ��  aber dauert eh noch ein bisschen bis ich bestelle trotzdem danke ��  für alles aber lohnt sich das eigentlich oder nicht? Wird der Sound besser wie bei ner soundkarte zu onboard oder wird der Sound nur lauter?

EDIT: und wie schliesse ich es an den pc an? ��

könnt ich auch die soundkarte CSL - Externe USB Soundkarte mit Virtual Surround: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor mit 7.1 holen?

wäre natürlich auch geil wegen der mute funktion wenn ich da über haupt rann kommen würde ...


----------



## LukasGregor (26. April 2016)

Das Zalman Mic^^ ... zu AUX: AUX-Eingang – Wikipedia (wenn du das unbekannte einfach makierst und dann auf "Suche mit Google" gehst hast du meist schnell eine Antwort...)

Ob es sich lohnt musst du entscheiden...würd sagen, dass es ungefähr auf Onboard Niveau ist...
Das Ganze ist für die PS4 gedacht, nur den Verstärker(KHV) hängst du am PC halt an deine Onboard Soundkarte. -> im Grunde nur lauter. (und an der PS4 hängts nichtmehr am Controller...)

Ja kannst du...wie das klingen wird kannst du dir ja vorstellen 




PS: Für 120, wenn du wirklich mal deine 880er ausnutzen willst, könntest du ein E10k verwenden. Dann kannst du zwar nichtmehr in den Partys reden(TS vom PC aus mit nem Mischpult wäre Möglich)....kanns leider nicht ändern, solange Sony es nicht endlich in ihrer Software ändert....
ein E17....da musst du zwar einiges umstecken und hast auch viele Kabel, aber der macht es möglich, dass du ordentlichen Klang (laut und gut) und Party Chat hast, leider nur mit kompliziertem Aufbau....
Statt dem E17 gibt es auch die Option einen E10 am PC zu verwenden und den Aufbau mit einem Oehlbach DAC an der PS4 - müsste man dann nur noch KH umstecken (Zalman ist so billig, da hängt man eines an die Playsi und eines an den PC fix...) 

Die ganzen Probleme beziehen sich nur auf die PS4...am PC steckst du E10(oder E17) per USB an und bist glücklich. 

....jetzt hab ich dich noch mehr verwirrt - Sorry, das wirklich perfekte Gerät, das alles macht, und dabei noch gut klingt, gibts leider nicht...


----------



## Talarias (26. April 2016)

also an der ps4 wäre es nur lauter? und mit nem e10k wäre der sound besser aber sprach party geht nicht? und was ist am pc? also e10k mit kh und mic and die soundkarte oder so weil nur für lauteren sound gebe ich keine 100 euro aus


----------



## LukasGregor (27. April 2016)

EDIT: Hab da was gefunden...hab es leider noch nicht selbst getestet, aber könnte eigtl. genau das sein, was du haben willst. Alles in einem. Soundblaster G5 oder E5. Sound BlasterX G5 - Sound Blaster - Creative Labs (Deutschland) / Sound Blaster E5 - Sound Blaster - Creative Labs (Deutschland) 
Ich glaub den muss ich mir auch mal bestellen und testen.

Alt:
Ja so ungefähr...der DSS ist keine wucht...den Oehlbach DAC hab ich nicht, kann also nur vermuten, dass er besser klingt...

An der Playsi kannst du zwar alles hören - nur kein Mikro verwenden...es sei denn sony macht es mal möglich eine zweite Soundkarte per usb zu betreiben...

Am PC läuft er nat. Das Mikro schließt du einfach an dein Mainboard an...


----------



## Talarias (27. April 2016)

wenn dann das g5 oder? ist toslink sowas wie ein optisches kabel oder brauch ich da ein neues? oder welcher ist besser aufm papier? g5 oder e5? ich blick da nicht durch was gut ist aber die dinger scheinen ganz ok zu sein für stereo sound an der ps4


----------



## LukasGregor (28. April 2016)

Ja...das G5 - du kannst es an PC und die Playstation einfach per USB anschließen. Damit hast du dann alles was du brauchst. (und auch Sprachchat an der PS4!).
Der E5 hat einen Akku, dafür kein virtuelles 5.1(braucht niemand...).

Toslink(optische Kabel) ist zwar dabei, brauchst du aber nicht.


----------



## sizzerb (9. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, tut mir leid das ich ein alten Thema hervorhebe. Aber mich hat die Sache richtig gepackt 
Hab mir ein Beyerdynamic MMX 300 gen 2 zugelegt und ein Sound blasterx g1 und den dss2. Reicht das oder sollte ich doch lieber den g5 dazu legen um den optimalen Sound rauszuholen?

Ich bekomm leider nicht hin das ich den Chat Sound leise stellen kann. Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich?


----------



## sizzerb (11. Oktober 2017)

Hat wirklich keiner ein Tipp für mich?


----------



## LukasGregor (11. März 2018)

Die Beratung ist nat. nicht mehr aktuell. Mittlerweile (bzw. schon ein paar Jahre) kann die PS4 Mikrofon und Sprachchat seperat ansteuern und daher ist der Aufbau mit Mischpult nicht mehr notwendig. Auch am Markt hat sich ein bisschen was getan.


----------

